# Mehrere IPs auf dem Server



## Lobster (28. Okt. 2011)

ich habe auf dem Server mehrere IPs eingerichtet
eine eigentlich für Standard
die anderen für einige Kunden zur Exklusivnutzung mit Ihrem SSL-Zertifikat

nun merke ich aber dass ich scheinbar IPs von Seiten der Administration nicht exklusiv vergeben kann, wäre ja noch nicht schlimm (da kann man ja aufpassen) aber die Kunden können dies Feld selber bearbeiten (das ist natürlich eine ideale Fehlerquelle um eine Webseite nicht mehr erreichbar zu haben...

Gibt es da schon eine Möglichkeit (wie kriegt man das IP Feld beim Kunden raus?), oder ist da was geplant (z.B. die feste exklusive zuweisung vom Admin)...


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2011)

IP Adressen können ab ISPConfig 3.0.4 einem Kunden exklusiv zugeordnet werden.


----------



## Lobster (28. Okt. 2011)

wunderbar... klingt ja vielversprechend


----------



## Lobster (28. Okt. 2011)

was mir in dem zusammenhang gerade noch aufgefallen ist
ich habe ja mehrere IPs in der Auswahlliste der einzelnen Domains
wenn ich nun (zufälligerweise die IP, die die Standard IP des Servers ist, einer test-Webseite zuordne, dann ist die "it Works" Startseite nicht mehr erreichbar sondern scheinbar die Startseite der Test-Webseite ( und damit klappt dann auch nicht mehr http://ip.adresse/webmail/ )
mit * klappt wieder alles wie erwartet...

gibt es irgendeinen Ansatz wie man die IP Auswahl für Clients deaktivieren kann dass sie nur noch anzeigt und nicht mehr wählbar ist (natürlich nicht für den Admin)


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

Was Du beschreibst ist ja das normale Verhalten des Apache bei namevirtualhosts. Deshalb sollte man auch nie * und IP basierte Hosts für die selbe IP auf einem Server mischen.

Du kannst z.B eine IP sperren indem Du einen dummy client anlegst und ihm alle IP's zuordnest.


----------



## Lobster (30. Okt. 2011)

*mag sein dass mir da jetzt Grundlagenwissen fehlt !!!*
eigentlich ist es ja eine Standardinstallation nach dem aktuellen Tutorial (debian squeeze,Dovecot,ISPconfig3) mit dem einzigen unterschied dass mehrere IPs zur Verfügung stehen...

wie wäre denn da das korrekte Vorgehen (gibt's da ein Tut für ???) denn so wie es jetzt ist kann jeder Kunde die Konfiguration kaput machen...
und das ist eher suboptimal


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

> wie wäre denn da das korrekte Vorgehen (gibt's da ein Tut für ???) denn so wie es jetzt ist kann jeder Kunde die Konfiguration kaput machen...
> und das ist eher suboptimal


Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn ein Web durch den Administrator für den Kunden angelegt wurde, dann kann der Kunde die Einstelungen des Websnicht selbst ändern. Nur wenn der Kunde ein Web selbst angelegt hat, dann kann er die Einstellunegn auch selbst ändern.


----------



## Lobster (31. Okt. 2011)

Ups... da hab ich wohl was übersehen... kriegt man das irgendwie nachträglich auch noch so blockiert (weil ich diverse Kundenaccounts nun für eine Serververlagerung aus dem Kunden herraus manuell angelegt habe) als hätte der admin die Webs angelegt ???

und optimalerweise die IP für ispconfig selber aus der Liste rauskriegen (aber das dürfte dann ja mit der 3.0.4 möglich sein ???


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2011)

Zitat von Lobster:


> Ups... da hab ich wohl was übersehen... kriegt man das irgendwie nachträglich auch noch so blockiert (weil ich diverse Kundenaccounts nun für eine Serververlagerung aus dem Kunden herraus manuell angelegt habe) als hätte der admin die Webs angelegt ???


Setze sys_perm_group = 'ru' in der web_domain Tabelle mit phpmyadmin für die entsprechenden Webs. Des weiteren musst Du die sys_userid auf 1 setzen.



> und optimalerweise die IP für ispconfig selber aus der Liste rauskriegen (aber das dürfte dann ja mit der 3.0.4 möglich sein ???


IP Adressen kannst Du erst ab 3.0.4 an Kunden binden. Ist aber nicht mehr wirklich relevant wenn die Webs nur durch den Admin editierbar sind, denn der Kunde kann dann die IP nicht ändern.


----------



## Lobster (31. Okt. 2011)

*wunderbar, danke...* 
nur noch eine letzte Zusatzfrage, nur zur Sicherheut, damit ich mir durch Unwissenheit nicht alles kaputt mache...

bis jetzt laufen 90% der Webseiten auf der gleichen IP (externer dns server) wie meine Verwaltungsdomain (Hauptdomain des Servers)...
nun würde ich das gerne trennen (weil ich derzeit alles auf * laufen lassen muß um webmail funktionierend zu erhalten)
und eigentlich möchte ich eher weniger alle webs im externen dns modifizieren, sondern die IP der Verwaltung ändern (ist halt nur eine domain und damit einfacher)...
*kann das irgendwelche Probleme machen ???
ist die erste IP bei der Installation irgendwo vielleicht noch eingetragen ???*


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2011)

Das mit dem Wemail lässt sich aber auch anders lösen:

Enabling SquirrelMail For Your Web Sites On An ISPConfig 3 Server (Debian Lenny) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Die IP steht nur unter System > Server IP, den Webs, der Konfigurationsdatei der Netzwerkkarte und in /etc/hosts


----------

